# Eve Pearl Haul



## makeupbyomar (Feb 21, 2021)

My Eve Pearl haul.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 26, 2021)

Just unboxed my Eve Pearl haul today and noticed that the wrong concealer shade was packed in the wrong box. (It should be Dark and not Tan).

Emailed them about the packaging error and that I returned the concealer and I placed another order of the Dark shade. They said they will add an extra concealer shade as compensation. Pretty cool gesture as I wasn't expecting anything except a refund or a credit.


----------



## lasharn (Nov 4, 2021)

Lovely!


----------

